# ASUS Bamboo inkl. Selbstzerstörung?



## Hirnleben (2. September 2010)

*ASUS Bamboo inkl. Selbstzerstörung?*

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem ein Asus U53 Bamboo erworben!
Direkt nach dem Start fielen mir die geschätzen 20 Programmeauf, die von Haus aus installiert sind und extrem nervig sind.

Die Super Hybrid Engine taktet meinen CPU extrem runter.
also habe ich sie ausgeschaltet. Power4Gear habe ich komplett deinstalliert. Ich bin immer noch dabei eine Disk zu suchen, und frage mich ob vllt einfach keine mitgeliefert wurde. Mein Problem: Ich will das ganze ding neu aufsetzen aber habe weder eine Windows Disk noch eine Treiber disk von ASUS. Und das schlimmste: wenn ich im BIOS Restore Defaults einstelle stellt er die Asus easyoverclock funktion auf [Extreme Turbo], was meinen i3-350m (2,16ghz) auf 2,5ghz laufen lässt....

unter prime95 bekomme ich bei Coretemp eine Temperatur von circa 83 Grad angezeigt.

Will mich ASUS verarschen? was kann ich tun? Soll ich mit ne Win-ISO cracken und mit dem Key(Aufkleber auf dem Notebook) aktivieren, um es neu aufzusetzen? Soll ich Extreme Turbo ausmachen?

Bitte Bitte Bitte helft mir! Ich bin am verzweifeln!
Hirnleben!


----------



## Superwip (3. September 2010)

*AW: ASUS Bamboo inkl. Selbstzerstörung?*

Wenn du die Vorinstallierten Tools nicht magst empfielt es sich wirklich ein sauberes Win7 draufzuinstallieren

Das beim standard BIOS Profil OC Funktionen aktiv sind ist aber seltsam... klingt irgendwie unausgereift; wie sieht es mit der Kernspannung aus; der Takt alleine wäre ja noch nicht kritischwenn er stabil ist



> Die Super Hybrid Engine taktet meinen CPU extrem runter.


 
Auch unter Last?


----------



## mrnils253 (3. September 2010)

*AW: ASUS Bamboo inkl. Selbstzerstörung?*

Allgemein empfiehlt es sich bei fertig zusammengebauten und installierten rechnern/Notebooks das Betriebssystem neuzuinstallieren.


----------



## M@rs (3. September 2010)

*AW: ASUS Bamboo inkl. Selbstzerstörung?*

wiso den? asus notebooks haben viele eine übertaktungs funktion, kann man doch auch auf dem desktop über power4gear einstellen, würde einfach Power4gear installiert lassen, denn dann kannst du immer den takt auf Entertainmaent (standart takt) setzen, und wenn du es brauchst auf extreme turbo


----------



## AMDman (3. September 2010)

*AW: ASUS Bamboo inkl. Selbstzerstörung?*

hey...sry für OT aber wo hast du es gekauft?


----------



## nfsgame (3. September 2010)

*AW: ASUS Bamboo inkl. Selbstzerstörung?*

Was spricht dagegen ein sauberes Windows 7 neu aufzusetzen und im BIOS das OC auszuschalten ?
Die SHE kannste übrigens durch drücken von FN+Leertaste durchschalten .


----------



## Hirnleben (4. September 2010)

*AW: ASUS Bamboo inkl. Selbstzerstörung?*

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten schon mal. Aber wie soll ich ein sauberes neues OS aufsetzen? Es ist keine WinDVD mitgeliefert. Es ist lediglich möglhc mit dem AI Recovery Burner 6 DVDs zu brennen, was ich getan habe. Wenn ich die benutzen würde, hätte ich aber doch die ganze asus software wieder von anfang an mit drauf, oder? Soll ich mir einfach eine Windows 7 Home Premium DVD "besorgen" und mit dem Aufkleber-Key unten am Notebook aktivieren? Wo bekomme ich dann die ganzen Treiber her?

OT: ich habe es bei cyberport bestellt.


----------



## Hirnleben (4. September 2010)

*AW: ASUS Bamboo inkl. Selbstzerstörung?*

Ich habe die Recovery-DVDs verwendet und alles ist wieder auf werkszustand.

Ich habe Power4Gear wieder deinstalliert, da die Taktungen keinerlei sinn ergeben:

SHE ON:

High performance IDLE + Load = ~800MHz
Entertainment IDLE + LOAD = ~800MHZ
Quit Office IDLE + LOAD = ~800MHz
Battery Saving IDLE + LOAD = ~800MHz

SHE OFF:

High performance IDLE + LOAD 2,27Ghz(normal-takt)
entertain IDLE + LOAD 1,7Ghz
quiet office und battery saving idle und load noch niedriger

die SHE macht also nur ********, und auf high performanc ehab ich zwar den normal takt, aber es throttlet nie mehr runter also auch nicht im idle!

==> Power4Gear ist ********.

Ich werde einfach wieder all den kram deinstallieren und im Bios den extreme Turbo rausnehmen, der mit p4g NIE zur geltung kommt!

Meine Frage ist jetzt: wie sollte ich die nvidia systemsteuerung am besten einstellen? Ich habe einen 310m chip mit 1gb und intel hd integrierte grafik.
Ich kann in den fortgeschrittenen Einstellungen der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung auswählen,w as bevorzugt werden soll. Soll ich vllt einfach die fortgeschrittenen einstellungen deaktivieren und "3D-Anwndung eigenständig entscheiden lassen" einstellen?

Dann müssten doch 3D-Anwendungen und Games etc. automatisch beide nutzen oder?


----------



## M@rs (5. September 2010)

*AW: ASUS Bamboo inkl. Selbstzerstörung?*

du weist schon das du im entertainment mod, wen du mal z.b. Prime95 laufen lässt die cpu hochtaktet.... und im idle bei 800mhz


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. September 2010)

*AW: ASUS Bamboo inkl. Selbstzerstörung?*



Hirnleben schrieb:


> Soll ich mir einfach eine Windows 7 Home Premium DVD "besorgen" und mit dem Aufkleber-Key unten am Notebook aktivieren?


Wenn du mit "besorgen" "kaufen" meinst, dann ja, ansonsten kannst du dir solche Fragen hier sparen. 

PS: Ausserdem bekommst du dann auch einen originalen Key.


----------



## Hirnleben (5. September 2010)

*AW: ASUS Bamboo inkl. Selbstzerstörung?*

ich bin nicht so dumm und weiss nicht was load und idle sind. und  ich habe es genau mit prime 95 inplace large ffts getestet und er taktet nicht hoch! wollt ihr noch ein video dazu? und ich werde mir keine windows 7 dvd kaufen, wenn auf diesem laptop bereits eins drauf ist und ein key dazu. der key ist sehr wohl original und klebt auf einem original aufkleber.

Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob es eine möglichekit gibt, Windows mit diesem key nochmal clean zu installieren und wie ich das mit der grafik managen soll.


----------



## Phenom2 (5. September 2010)

*AW: ASUS Bamboo inkl. Selbstzerstörung?*

Hi,

genau das Problem habe ich bei meinem Packard Bell TJ65 Notebook auch. Ich suche auch eine Lösung, ein sauberes OS zu installieren.
Unten an der Bodenplatte klebt auch ein originaler Windows 7 Home Premium Aufkleber inkl. Key.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar, falls jemand in diesem Thread eine Lösung nennt, wie der TE und ich ein sauberes OS aufspielen können.


----------



## AchtBit (16. September 2010)

*AW: ASUS Bamboo inkl. Selbstzerstörung?*

Lad dir halt einfach irgendwo die passende win Version runter und verwende deinen Key. Auf den ganzen Asus Software Krempel kannst getrost verzichten. Ich verwende nur Asus Hotkey und selbs das starte ich manuell wenn ich was am Gerät einstellen will. Powermanagent funzt hervorragend. Zumindes bei mir mit der XP default Einstellung.

Support findest auf Asustreiber.de.


----------

